# Second moult within 2-3 months?



## PippyM (Sep 29, 2019)

Hello, it's been a while since i last posted. hope everyones staying safe and healthy. me and flint are both doing fine. 

My little flint went through his first big moult around december-jan. everything seems fine. but im noticing over the last 2-3 days hes suddenly losing alot of feathers like hes moulting again, hes not plucking. he doesnt appear to have any kind of noticable irritation. he seems completely healthy from my eye. but i just find it odd hes suddenly moulting again.

is this normal? should i be concerned?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Has it gotten warmer there lately? Most budgies have rather large molts in both the Fall and Spring and some budgies do molt more frequently than others.

If his feathers are growing in well and you have him on a good diet then I wouldn't be concerned.*


----------



## PippyM (Sep 29, 2019)

Yes actually its suddenly got warmer here. aside from his face feathers looking a little sparse around the eyes/beak he looks completely fine even with the sudden moult. so i should assume hes fine?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Does he have pin feathers coming in normally?
If so, you can assume he's fine.*


----------



## PippyM (Sep 29, 2019)

FaeryBee said:


> *Does he have pin feathers coming in normally?
> If so, you can assume he's fine.*


as far as i can tell he seems to. although at least last time he moulted. i didnt notice his wings "pins" being exposed like this. i can see the pins of the wing feathers on the very outer edges of his wings. i can see clearly theres new feather pushing through them, but i can also see the pink of the blood circulation too. i'll keep an eye on it but im guessing thats normal? i dont recall him actually moulting many of his wing or tail feathers last time he moulted.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Is it possible for you to post a full sized close-up picture of what you are seeing?*


----------

